# Palmer Drought Severity



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is a map-by-Division of the Long Term Palmer Drought Severity.....pretty cool and you can see that the Eastern cornbelt has gotten much relief while the folks in the Western cornbelt need more moisture.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/drought_conditions_cease_in_eastern_corn_belt/


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

Here is the drought monitor I look at. It is updated every Thursday.

http://droughtmonitor.unl.edu/

click on your state to get a more detailed regional map, and then click your state on the regional map to get a detailed map of your state.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I think their full of beans, we've had quit a bit of rain this winter, but it's always been after a long cold spell so the grounds been froze. IMHO most of the rain ran off before the ground thawed out.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

prairie said:


> Here is the drought monitor I look at. It is updated every Thursday.
> 
> http://droughtmonitor.unl.edu/
> 
> click on your state to get a more detailed regional map, and then click your state on the regional map to get a detailed map of your state.


Yes, haytalk has many posts using the US drought monitor thru the years, but the Palmer is a little different in that it breaks things down in smaller sections. Both tools are useful and have their place in ground moisture study.

Regards, Mike


----------

